# HELP! Found Maggots in Litter Box!



## Maryam Salman (Jan 3, 2015)

So I was cleaning out Chloe's litter box today where she had just pooped a nice batch for me. I always scoop out the poop I see on the top, but today I decided to dig right to the bottom, where the pee usually dampens the litter, and what should I find to my horror, but maggots wriggling all around. It was utterly gross and I had to contain my revulsion. I think they have been there for quite some time since I had been away and was unable to clean my kitty's litter for over a month, resorting to only scooping from the top layer. They aren't present in her poop, since she just answered her call of nature, and her poop is perfectly fine: brown, fully formed, and smooth, without any cracks (sorry for the disgusting description! ) Anyway, I threw out the whole litter, and spent the next half an hour cleaning the box with disinfectant and bleach in hot water, and now I have set it under the sun to dry out. I will also disinfect the area where her box is usually kept.

How do maggots get inside the litter? Obviously they'll attach themselves to anything that is filthy, but I did notice a few flies buzzing about the area in the last month, and they are the primary carriers of maggot eggs. They might have laid the eggs in the litter, since I do see them sitting about on it sometimes. Even Chloe had started avoiding digging too deep into her litter, and would content herself by finishing her business on the top layer. Today I found out the reason, which is truly disgusting. I'm glad my kitty isn't the one carrying them, since her eliminations have been quite fine. I have been checking her regularly for fleas, and comb through her fur with a fine toothed comb every second day. She is a short to medium length haired cat.

I just wanted to know in how many days should I change her litter and if scooping should be done each day. Chloe does spend some time outdoors on our large terrace and has many favourite corners over there as well where she eliminates, but once she's within the house, she uses this litter box only. I guess that is the reason why no one at home has been paying much attention to its hygiene. I got utterly disgusted seeing those slimy little things, and I had just had my lunch!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess the lesson learned is to clean your cat's toilet more often, huh? After a month what did you seriously expect? Scoop twice daily and if you are using non clumping clay change completely ever couple of days. If you can't do it hire someone who can. No cat should have to use a pig sty of a litter box.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That poor cat.....


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

That's crazy. I've never heard of such a thing! Glad you found it and got it all cleaned out. What a thing to find!


----------



## happy_panther (Aug 4, 2014)

It sounds like the people looking after your house and cat while you were away didn't really know what to do.. 

I use pellets and a sifting tray which you are supposed to be able to get away with for a few days just scooping poos. The first time I lifted the top tray to clean it and found that all the wee had gone through to the bottom and it was disgusting. It wasn't a very pleasant thing to find. I guess these things teach us a lesson.

It depends what type of litter you are using but definitely at least scoop poos twice a day! How deep do you put your litter? Maybe it is too deep and you are worried about wasting it? If you use less and change more often this will be better for everyone


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Ugh. Maggots are just gross. That's why I detest flies, too.

I'm glad you've got it all cleaned out and hopefully you don't have that problem again. I scoop 2x daily as well, with 2 large boxes. It gets pretty full if I miss one scooping session and clumps tend to fall apart from my cat's digging.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

I scoop once a day and scoop from bottom to top (my cats are both under 7lb full grown so their pees and poos are very small, still sometimes I scoop twice daily). My litter boxes are immaculate and smell great, now that I've found a great litter (Tidy Cats 24/7 and Small Spaces).


----------

